# I'm Laughing Until I'm Cryin' Again!!



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 29, 2016)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tld/5850801586.html

poor thing

i especially like the JB Weld holding the chuck
honorable mention to the sledgehammer head toolpost


----------



## higgite (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh man! If it just had a set of magnetic Dropros already installed, I'd be all over it. I need a watchmaker's lathe.

Tom


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2016)

Leveling that base would be a chore


----------



## talvare (Oct 29, 2016)

Man, the more you stare at those pictures, the more little "gems" you see ! Gotta love that "carriage/cross slide/tool post" set-up.

Ted


----------



## Baithog (Oct 29, 2016)

I actually know where that is. I lived in Graton many years ago. It looks like this guy has been eating way too many mushrooms.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 29, 2016)

talvare said:


> Man, the more you stare at those pictures, the more little "gems" you see ! Gotta love that "carriage/cross slide/tool post" set-up.
> 
> Ted


Hey Ted,
i just took another look at the "compound rest" annangement
it appears that he mounted an drill press milling vise.
it's even sweeter than i imagined!


----------



## rgray (Oct 29, 2016)

But the sledge hammer head spacer tool post is the best.
Seriously though I have an old Ammes lathe that has a bed and head stock somewhat like that and it is a real accurate set up.
If that bed is not tore up and the headstock is salvageable the price is probably reasonable.
I've gotten a lot of use out of the ammes when I have something all set up in my other lathe and end up needing some little job turned. It gets done with out breaking my set up or waiting that way.


----------

